
I'm in dire need of assistance. - kyro

======
kyro
My problem: I haven't been able to find ANY programmers. I've posted fliers,
posted on craigslist, talked to professors, etc. looking for skilled
programmers to help me get this startup in development, but I haven't received
a single response.

I grow exponentially frustrated day after day and feel like I have exercised
all my options. If any of you have any suggestions on how you or your team
found a coder, it'd be greatly appreciated.

For anyone who happens to have coincidentally come across this and is a coder,
I am based in Orange County / San Diego , CA. Further information about
product details, etc. can be discussed upon further contact.

If interested, email me at: kbeshay@gmail.com

~~~
danw
I bet it's a social network ;)

Luring coders is hard, the best way to do it is to be a coder yourself and put
cool stuff out there for other to see. If you cant code, now would be a good
time to learn. Not only can you start getting stuff done but when you do
recruit coders you'll be able to communicate and understand each other better.

~~~
timg
To be fair, if it wasn't social then it would hardly need to be on the net in
the first place.

Eg:

Complex circuit analysis app - no, not on the net.

Tool that helps people communicate and share knowledge - yes, on the net.

~~~
danw
Social Network always makes people think your trying to build a new MySpace.
Can anyone suggest an alternative term to use when your site is social but a
bit more niche or just has some social features?

~~~
Goladus
Start by explaining the niche and why users are going to go to the site to
begin with. A networking site typically starts with almost zero nodes, so
there has to be something to get the initial crowd there and buzzing.

MySpace started by being a place for bands to showcase their music. The social
network grew around the music. It's similar to the way an Opera House is a
place to stage a show, but eventually turns into a place for people to go on
dates, meet people, and show off. People will sometimes show up and barely
notice the performance. MySpace is probably more like a collection of bars
than an Opera house.

------
tocomment
Use rent a coder. I've had good luck with them.

~~~
zaidf
I've used rentacoder and almost every other online outsourcing company as a
coder as well as an employer for over five years. My personal experience has
been that it if you don't know your way around technically, there is good
chances you will be taken rounds by most coders--or have a torturous time
explaining your needs to the coder.

I continue to use rentacoder etc. extensively. Yet best way I can put it is
that most coders on such sites cannot be replaced with technical knowledge on
your end. The good coders are great for getting x, y, z coded according to
detailed specs but very hard in planning those x, y, z.

~~~
jaggederest
Planning is 80% of the hard part in programming.

~~~
zaidf
Exactly.

That is why I have a tough time recommending even people on campus that know
little about website design to goto RAC or elance to find a designer or a
coder. I've seen it from both perspectives. From the lowball bidding most
people on such sites do, as a designer I don't really expect a $100 website to
take me a month and for me to think about it all day. So if you don't know
exactly what you want you'll get some very average work.

------
danw
I quite like <http://www.spock.com/jobs> as an example of an ad for coders. It
says what they're making, why you should join them and the "Work with Jay"
section shows you what they're like to work with.

~~~
mukund
i had applied there long back, they shooed me away :D May be it was my fault
as i got interviewed on yahoo messenger with some puzzles

